# Question about Amtrak Traveling



## Captain Da Vinci (May 28, 2016)

So over the past 2 weeks, I've used Amtrak to travel from the east coast to the west coast and back. As my trip went on I started notice some things that are a bit odd and seemed to present a huge opportunity. First odd thing, they don't check your tickets until after you board. They give you a slip of paper (sometimes) as you get on with the number of people going, and then the place you're going. You put the slip of paper above your chair and sit and wait after the train has taken off in order for them to come by and scan your ticket. I've been with my Aunt and Grandparents on this trip and everytime we got on, I spend all my time in the Lounge/observation car. I started to get on and head straight to the car. Here's where it gets interesting. Everytime I went into that car, there would usually already be people in there, and when I went in no one ever asked for my ticket. Usually a conductor would come through and just casually ask the whole car if everyone had their ticket scanned, and then move on not giving two shits. I started to notice on almost every train I got on, (about 10-12 times) there would always be someone in the observation car who looked ragged as fuck. I noticed these same people at night on overnight trips would sleep in the lounge car instead of at their seats, as I did the same thing. I'm wondering if maybe they literally just got on the train and went straight to the lounge car and just stayed in there without ever purchasing a ticket. So my question is what do any of you know about snagging free rides in this manner, and how illegal is it? Like what would the punishment be if caught?


----------



## Kim Chee (May 28, 2016)

They know how many scanned tickets are on the train. Now all they have to do is count people. If there is an extra passenger, they will probably ask the few people who stink the most and are not sitting near that slip of paper. 

I'm not saying you can't pull it off, I'm saying I personally wouldn't expect to get very far. 

I'm not sure what the punishment is, but it would be illegal.


----------



## Captain Da Vinci (May 28, 2016)

Kim Chee said:


> They know how many scanned tickets are on the train. Now all they have to do is count people. If there is an extra passenger, they will probably ask the few people who stink the most and are not sitting near that slip of paper.


Right, but there are no slips of paper in the lounge car! And there are always people on there getting on and off from different stops along the route, I don't think they count people.


----------



## AAAutin (May 28, 2016)

If you're caught, they'll kick you off at the nearest stop. (I've seen it happen for less.)

Whether or not law enforcement gets involved, that I do not know.


----------



## Captain Da Vinci (May 28, 2016)

Yeah I figured that much would happen at least. I'm really curious if anyone here has tried this...if not I guess I'll be the first and then report on it later lol.


----------



## Toasty Tramp (May 28, 2016)

Fuck it, why not?
Gonna try it from Santa Barbara to L.A. today, I'll let ya'll know how it goes


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (May 28, 2016)

I do the all the time on shorter runs. I'll either just walked the length of the train till i decide its safe to sit down or I get on put my hood and headphones on and pretend to be asleep. No one ever bothers you doing the sleeper on regional short lines. I don't think most conductors would give a shit. I've done nyc to philly and reverse a good bit in my life for free.


----------



## Kim Chee (May 28, 2016)

Captain Da Vinci said:


> Right, but there are no slips of paper in the lounge car!



That's correct.

Typically it goes like this: 
Passenger takes a seat in passenger car
Dude in stupid looking hat comes by and scans your ticket
Dude in stupid looking hat puts a little piece of paper above your row to represent where you are sitting
You are free to move about the train

Dudes in stupid looking hats aren't as stupid as their hats look.

Good luck.


----------



## Kim Chee (May 28, 2016)

...and if you think you're smart because you're going to hang out in the lounge car with no paper a guy in a stupid looking hat is going to make sure you get off at the next stop.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (May 28, 2016)

Trampled Toast said:


> Fuck it, why not?
> Gonna try it from Santa Barbara to L.A. today, I'll let ya'll know how it goes



You bet your ass they check that shit. Security is especially high in LA. Might want to opt to take the bus to ventura county and hop the metrolink. If you got the fifteen bucks or so to pay for it that is. (Or just take the bus altogether prob about a lil less than $10 if you know how to fanaggle it.)

I've ridden a lot of times for free. If they catch you they usually just kick you off and if they see you again they call the cops. I usually just try to avoid the ticket guy even if I payed for my ticket just to see how lax security is. Sometimes I just get on and if I get asked about my ticket I just say the machine was being slow and I didn't have time to fuck with the machine then give him cash right then and there. You might even be able to reduce your fare this way if the ticket guy didn't see you after a few stops.


----------



## Captain Da Vinci (May 29, 2016)

Kim Chee said:


> ...and if you think you're smart because you're going to hang out in the lounge car with no paper a guy in a stupid looking hat is going to make sure you get off at the next stop.


We shall see


----------



## Toasty Tramp (May 29, 2016)

It worked out...alright.
There wasn't an observatory deck, so I kinda just went with it and took a seat anyways.
Security guy with the goofy looking hat came by, asked for the ticket, and I used the "honest approach" --

"Well...sir...I don't have a ticket. But I HAVE to get to L.A., and hopping your train was the only means possible. I wish I could afford the ticket, but...that simply isn't the case for today."
To which he responds: "Thanks for the honesty...Try not to make it a habit, but enjoy the ride."


----------



## Captain Da Vinci (May 30, 2016)

Robert Park said:


> It worked out...alright.
> There wasn't an observatory deck, so I kinda just went with it and took a seat anyways.
> Security guy with the goofy looking hat came by, asked for the ticket, and I used the "honest approach" --


That's fucking epic. You've got balls haha. My plan for if they didn't have an observation car was to just sit in a bathroom til the train left the station for 10-15 mins.


----------



## Toasty Tramp (May 30, 2016)

That COULD work on some of those longer trips, where you aren't pulling into a new station every 10-15 minutes. The train I caught was stopping at damn near every station, and the security guy was checking tickets every time we took off. Sitting in the bathroom got me out of Santa Barbara and through like 3 more stops...but like it was mentioned earlier; he goes by, checks the tickets, and marks some piece of paper that he puts above your seat so he knows whether or not you've been cleared.
But I HAVE heard of the bathroom trick before.
Talk about motherfucking UNCOMFORTABLE!


----------



## wokofshame (May 30, 2016)

They put the little white piece of paper with an acronym for the passenger's destination above their seat.
The key is surreptitiously swiping one of those pieces of paper from above another passenger's head, then going and sitting down and putting their piece of paper above your seat.
This, of course, works better on busy trains where the conductors are less likely to see you and recognize you as having just got on. Also, you need to get on at a stop where they are busy and don't check your ticket


----------



## Toasty Tramp (May 30, 2016)

Daayyyuummmm, @wokofshame, that's pretty clever


----------



## Toasty Tramp (Jun 2, 2016)

*Pro Tip --*
I got from Union Station, L.A. --> Palm Desert, CA (~123 miles) by simply utilizing the "honest approach" --

"I'm broke as fuck an tryin' to get to where this bus is going. Is there any way I can get a ride this ONE time??"
From here...A ride to North Shore is $1. Lands ya about 35 miles from Slab City, right on Hwy 111.


----------



## Captain Da Vinci (Jun 13, 2016)

Does anyone know if there's a way to know if the train you board is on its main stop? Those are the stops that I don't really foresee a way to sneak on. They HAVE to get every single persons ticket.


----------



## Eyegor (Jun 20, 2016)

wokofshame said:


> They put the little white piece of paper with an acronym for the passenger's destination above their seat.
> The key is surreptitiously swiping one of those pieces of paper from above another passenger's head, then going and sitting down and putting their piece of paper above your seat.
> This, of course, works better on busy trains where the conductors are less likely to see you and recognize you as having just got on. Also, you need to get on at a stop where they are busy and don't check your ticket



Be careful on some of the long distance or overnight trains. When possible the coach attendant (funny hat person) will try and group like stops together. So for example if you are riding the Lakeshore Limited westbound and swipe someone's slip that say Buf on it but you sit down with a bunch of Chi the attendant may figure something is up. People do change seats so it isn't the end of the road but have a story ready.

As for observation cars, general rule Amtrak on the east coast runs single level cars. Your best bet is the lounge/cafe car but this too is being cut on some routes. It is also where the crew likes to hang out between stops if they are still on duty.


----------



## Captain Da Vinci (Jun 27, 2016)

Eyegor said:


> Be careful on some of the long distance or overnight trains. When possible the coach attendant (funny hat person) will try and group like stops together. So for example if you are riding the Lakeshore Limited westbound and swipe someone's slip that say Buf on it but you sit down with a bunch of Chi the attendant may figure something is up. People do change seats so it isn't the end of the road but have a story ready.
> 
> As for observation cars, general rule Amtrak on the east coast runs single level cars. Your best bet is the lounge/cafe car but this too is being cut on some routes. It is also where the crew likes to hang out between stops if they are still on duty.



I didn't even think about the east coast single level trains at all until you said something. I totally forgot about that! Shit. I'm still gonna have to try it at some point xD


----------

